# Cryptocoryne species i am having.



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Just got 8 types of crytocoryne this morning. I had tried to grow some of them in my planted tank and terrarium. Just found they growing fast when emersed. Are you guys introducing any base fertilizer or liquid fertilizer all the time?

Some are common...i think just the pontederiifolia red is kinda exotic to me. All the crypts are bought from farm. Not from wild...

C.becketii








Leaf of C.becketii









C.cordata








Leaf of C.cordata









C.parva








Leaf of C.parva









C.pontederiifolia red








Leaf of C.pontederiifolia red


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

C.undulatus red








Leaf of C.undulatus red









C.wendtii brown








Leaf of C.wendtii brown









C.wendtii tropica








Leaf of C.wendtii tropica









C.willisii








Leaf of C.willisii


----------



## Hispid (Feb 3, 2005)

Gee that pontederiifolia red is a nice looking crypt. Never heard of a red variety before. It would be nice to see if it flowers and what they look like.

Cheers Tony


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

Dom,

the C. cordata you labelled looks more like pontederiifolia and the pontederiifolia red should be grifthii.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

That Cryptocoryne cordata is definitely C. pontederiifolia. 

Carlos


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

The crypts was named by the aquatic plant farm. So....kinda hard to explain to them about the wrong id.

All the crypts melt...but the new leaf growing out emersed.


----------

